# Minnesota tadpole identification



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Found these tadpoles and was wondering what they are. I think there western chorus frogs. I live in west Minnesota by Fargo, ND


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Tail picture


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello, I like to try guessing tad species! Is it possible to get a side profile picture of this tad? 

-Drew


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's his side profile. He's got legs and arms now!!!!!!


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

What a cute little guy! It kind of looks like it is starting to show the nose markings of a Wood Frog 'Rana sylvatica'. Same with the tail structure. But it should become more evident in the coming week. Cool little tad!

-Drew


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Having had a second look, it also can be a Boreal Chorus Frog. Keep us posted, as the markings become more defined, it will be more evident.

-Drewo


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok, his brother is barely starting to get stubs for legs!


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

It's official! He/she is a boreal or western chorus frog! Can you tell how?


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice! I have always found that this tiny tad has a high arched tail fin. Eyes are located on outside margin of he head. Usually the ventral side is a 'golden' color, and the coiled intestine is highly visible. striping on the sides starts at the nose/eyes area, and extends down the sides of this frog into the groin area. It's not the only frog to have this, but it is very consistent with this specie. The biggest give away though, is the teeth. 2 rows of teeth up top, 3 rows on bottom.

-Drew


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

I got names, also found a forth to complete "pack"! 
Oldest is Charlie
Darkest is Blue
Smallest Delta
Clearest is Echo


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

All you need now is an Alpha, and foxtrot! ;p

-Drew


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't think they will all fit in a 15 corner tank that I'm building though


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

15 Gallon, sorry


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

He's officially a frog!


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

That's great news!!! Any photos of the little buddy?

-Drew


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Picture won't upload, on trip to Ames, Iowa. Track meet yay!


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Will get pics as soon as I return


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

He won't eat and he's had his tail absorbed for about a week


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Pics, he's tiny


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

does he look healthy?


----------

